# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pearling (close up) in my grow out tank



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

sweet pix. do you use macro lens or just the normal macro function?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Macro function + the Hoya Close Up lens that I got a few weeks ago.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------

